# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Why lockdowns are the wrong policy - Swedish expert Prof. Johan Giesecke

## Knightkore



----------

Kodiak (05-06-2020),Retiredat50 (05-06-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50



----------

Foghorn (05-06-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

theyre not the wrong policy. this shit can and is spreading. and where ones who dont care about it live, they have a higher deathrate. do your own thing. your life is in your own hands.

----------


## Kodiak

Who gave our so-called leaders the right to lock us down with no laws enacted?  I must have missed it when Martial Law was declared.

----------

Foghorn (05-06-2020),Knightkore (05-06-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> theyre not the wrong policy. this shit can and is spreading. and where ones who dont care about it live, they have a higher deathrate. do your own thing. your life is in your own hands.


Should we be locked down every flu season?

----------

Foghorn (05-06-2020),Knightkore (05-06-2020),Pepper Belly (05-06-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> theyre not the wrong policy. this shit can and is spreading. and where ones who dont care about it live, they have a higher deathrate. do your own thing. your life is in your own hands.


Screw off.

----------


## Knightkore

> theyre not the wrong policy. this shit can and is spreading. and where ones who dont care about it live, they have a higher deathrate. do your own thing. your life is in your own hands.


You need to start proving it.  And NOT with mainstream CNN/CDC/WHO totals either.  These are the ones PUSHING the panic & inflating deathrates.  So get something credible.  I have posted evidences, links & various other stories to back up my claims.

Time for you TRY and back up yours.

We'll wait.

Until then I will hug my loved ones, give my wife a kiss.....and say kiss off to panic porn peddlers.

----------


## jirqoadai

> Should we be locked down every flu season?


no. i seem to remember there was one of our very own ( someone who posts here ) whos best buddy died of it. stay safe. please. this shit is like smallpox.

----------


## Knightkore

> no. i seem to remember there was one of our very own ( someone who posts here ) whos best buddy died of it. stay safe. please. this shit is like smallpox.


Excuse me.....who?  I haven't heard anything to be the case.

Just freaking stop.

----------


## jirqoadai

> You need to start proving it.  And NOT with mainstream CNN/CDC/WHO totals either.  These are the ones PUSHING the panic & inflating deathrates.  So get something credible.  I have posted evidences, links & various other stories to back up my claims.
> 
> Time for you TRY and back up yours.
> 
> We'll wait.
> 
> Until then I will hug my loved ones, give my wife a kiss.....and say kiss off to panic porn peddlers.


my numbers come from county agencies themselves. _________county texas covid stats. try it. any county in the good old US of A. just type in that county, its state, covid stats, and you can see how many sex orgies have been committed in the last month, like in Brazos County.

----------


## jirqoadai

> Excuse me.....who?  I haven't heard anything to be the case.
> 
> Just freaking stop.


bull shit.

----------


## Knightkore

> bull shit.


Screw off yourself.  WHO died?  Come on.....you have to know.  Or maybe someone else can help your memory?

If you're lying I suggest @Trinnity boot you out of TPF permanently.  This is NOT something to lie about.

If you can't pony up the information about who died supposedly.....why mention it?

----------


## Knightkore

#GetOutHaveFun  #GiveAHug  #JesusHeals  #Resist  #Defy

#ShutdownPanicPornographers

#NoSocialDistancing  #NoMasks

----------


## jirqoadai

the person here i wont disclose due to privacy respect. they started their thread 4-26-2020 at 6:21AM

----------


## jirqoadai

> Screw off yourself.  WHO died?  Come on.....you have to know.  Or maybe someone else can help your memory?
> 
> If you're lying I suggest @Trinnity boot you out of TPF permanently.  This is NOT something to lie about.
> 
> If you can't pony up the information about who died supposedly.....why mention it?


so if im telling the truth you will leave? bye!!!! take care now. do write once in awhile.

----------


## Knightkore

> the person here i wont disclose due to privacy respect. they started their thread 4-26-2020 at 6:21AM



Privacy?  They apparently disclosed it themselves.  This information doesn't help one damn bit.

Screw off.  You're one of the most disgusting, lying posters on this forum I have met for pulling this bull.

Believe as you wish.  I stand fully against you.
 @Trinnity {just curious have YOU heard anything to confirm jirqs story about some poster here.....that one of the buddies died of the virus.....I would have seen something or heard something I would think.....}

----------


## Knightkore

> so if im telling the truth you will leave? bye!!!! take care now. do write once in awhile.



You wish.  Never said I would leave.  In fact you've got an eternal thorn in your side on this forum from now on.

You wanted an enemy?  You got one.

Now Screw Off.....I don't have anymore time to waste on someone that can't even come up with simple facts.....

You're worse than Joe Biden, Nancy Pelosi & any lying liberal out there right now.....

----------


## Foghorn

The Swedes took the opposite approach to the problem by trusting in their own people to do the right thing.  Be smart, be cautious and make good decisions.

The U.S. approach was total lock down because stupid voters don't know how to make good decisions.  Our education system took care of that decades ago.  And for a little icing on the cake we'll ship sick people to nursing homes to "thin the herd" as they say.  It's a win win for the Elitists.

----------

Knightkore (05-06-2020),Kodiak (05-06-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Screw off yourself.  WHO died?  Come on.....you have to know.  Or maybe someone else can help your memory?
> 
> If you're lying I suggest @Trinnity boot you out of TPF permanently.  This is NOT something to lie about.
> 
> If you can't pony up the information about who died supposedly.....why mention it?


so this is only good for your standing. right. do you need a new pair of shoes? both of yours seem to be hung up in your mouth

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

It seems like no matter what the cause of death was doctors and health institutions are being instructed to rule the final cause of death on death certificates as the Coronavirus / COVID 19.   This breaks a number of unethical barriers when scaling mortality rates and the actual dangers of the disease while heavily influencing public opinion and inducing a great amount of fear in the people / society and at this point the world.    What do you guys think?  Full Story: https://hipegalaxy.com/covid19/dr-eri...  - Urges Doctors to step up  - Fake News about COVID-19 death about baby in Lousiana - Connecticut: Report of infant dying of Coronavirus, parents stepped up and refuted report. - Powers that be come after doctors - Research major headlines and see who is behind it - Journalists should be going into emergency rooms and ICU's - COVID-19 is a real virus - Coronavirus deaths rising but Flu, heart attack and pneumonia deaths are all decreasing - All deaths being labeled or "toe-tagged" coronavirus death - Zinc, Schweppes Tonic Water (Quinide), Vitamin C, Vitamin D all help BOOST your immune system - FACT: Can't claim "CURE" any diseases in USA or you are prosecuted  - If you visit holistic center to treat cancer with proper nutrition, IV Therapy, chiropractic, vitamins, minerals, nutrients and cancer subsides, center cannot claim they "cured" the disease or they are going to JAIL. - "Pull your cranium out of your rectum" ❤  We love Dr. Nepute's emphatic approach to spreading the word on not just what is going on with Coronavirus death tolls but his overall awareness and call to action on what's taking place in America's medical community.

----------


## Kodiak

> The Swedes took the opposite approach to the problem by trusting in their own people to do the right thing.  *Be smart, be cautious and make good decisions.*
> 
> The U.S. approach was total lock down because stupid voters don't know how to make good decisions.  Our education system took care of that decades ago.  And for a little icing on the cake we'll ship sick people to nursing homes to "thin the herd" as they say.  It's a win win for the Elitists.


Exactly.  Personal responsibility instead of government knows best.

----------

Knightkore (05-06-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Trinnity

> this shit is like smallpox.


It's nothing like smallpox. 




> my numbers come from county agencies themselves. _________county texas covid stats. try it. any county in the good old US of A. just type in that county, its state, covid stats, and you can see how many sex orgies have been committed in the last month, like in Brazos County.


There have been 2 cases in my county and only a few in neighboring counties. The hospitals got ready and then nothing happened. This is the biggest fraud perped on this country in my lifetime.




> @Trinnity {just curious have YOU heard anything to confirm jirqs story about some poster here.....that one of the buddies died of the virus.....I would have seen something or heard something I would think.....}


I have no idea what he's talking about. We have hundreds of posts here each day. He'll have to explain it. :Dontknow:

----------

Knightkore (05-06-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> It's nothing like smallpox. 
> 
> There have been 2 cases in my county and only a few in neighboring counties. The hospitals got ready and then nothing happened. This is the biggest fraud perped on this country in my lifetime.
> 
> I have no idea what he's talking about. We have hundreds of posts here each day. He'll have to explain it.



That is what I thought.  I'm truly ignoring him.  I have tangled with some on here, sometimes heated.....but I have never met anyone to go this far on here.  That is Topix level hubris.

I cannot engage with someone like that.  It isn't worth my time or my health.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## dinosaur

> Privacy?  They apparently disclosed it themselves.  This information doesn't help one damn bit.
> 
> Screw off.  You're one of the most disgusting, lying posters on this forum I have met for pulling this bull.
> 
> Believe as you wish.  I stand fully against you.
>  @Trinnity {just curious have YOU heard anything to confirm jirqs story about some poster here.....that one of the buddies died of the virus.....I would have seen something or heard something I would think.....}


I did read a post a while back that I took to understand a member had a close friend or family member who died.  It's been at least a week or so.  I am not sure I could find it on a search.  It happens.  One personal story, however, does not change much.

----------

Knightkore (05-06-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> I did read a post a while back that I took to understand a member had a close friend or family member who died.  It's been at least a week or so.  I am not sure I could find it on a search.  It happens.  One personal story, however, does not change much.


And in light of how they are inflating numbers by putting every death as a virus death.....it gets suspect.  People have had to fight for them to correct death certificates.

I find it hard to believe though that anyone of us would have missed this.  Was it a big deal?

My mom is out of the hospital & nursing home after going back and forth for two months.  She got tested TWICE and TWICE she came back negative.

I trust Jesus far more than any news or fake death rates that the mainstream & globalists are trying to shove down our throats in order for us to accept global socialism.

----------


## Knightkore

Michigan Hospital Workers Say CBS and Hospital Admin Faked COVID Patients for Sensational News Segment

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## RMNIXON

> Should we be locked down every flu season?


If you believe those who keep saying that one death is too many then yes!  :Geez:

----------

Knightkore (05-06-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

I refuse to wear a mask. I don't care about social distancing. The Dems want us too scared to balk at the loss of freedom and rights. This isn't Europe. We on't comply any more. All this apocalyptic hand wringing is annoying and I won't go along with it.

----------

Knightkore (05-06-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I refuse to wear a mask. I don't care about social distancing. The Dems want us too scared to balk at the loss of freedom and rights. This isn't Europe. We on't comply any more. All this apocalyptic hand wringing is annoying and I won't go along with it.


No mask here either except last week I had to wear one for a doctor's appointment saying it was orders from "corporate".  They gave me one, I didn't show up with it.

----------

Knightkore (05-06-2020)

----------

